
“Government Entity” behind Bezos' stolen messages - CrazyCatDog
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/02/report-bezos-private-eye-suspects-government-entity-obtained-racy-texts/
======
CrazyCatDog
Is this technically feasible? It seems like the data would have had to seep
through countless barriers to travel from FBI/CIA/NSA/HSA to reach the
inquirer.

